# AW série 3 Cellulaire achetée aux US



## nop07276 (17 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour !

   Je vais aux US en novembre et je pense acheter mon AW Cell 3 là-bas... Question bête, la compatibilité est-elle totale avec la France et le réseau Orange???

   Merci d'avance !!!


Yoann


----------



## Vanton (22 Octobre 2017)

Nop, pas compatible... 

« To cover the LTE and UMTS bands used around the world, Apple Watch Series 3 (GPS + Cellular) comes in three regional models – Americas, China, and Europe/Asia Pacific. Unlike iPhone, there isn't a worldwide Apple Watch Series 3 model that supports all cellular bands used globally, so it isn't possible for Apple Watch to roam »

Nous avons le modèle A1891 
(42 mm), compatible avec les bandes :
LTE
1 (2100 MHz)
3 (1800 MHz)
5 (850 MHz)
7 (2600 MHz)
8 (900 MHz)
18 (800 MHz)
19 (800 MHz)
20 (800 DD)
26 (800 MHz)
UMTS
800 MHz
850 MHz
900 MHz
2100 MHz

Les américains ont le modèle A1861 
(42 mm), compatible avec les bandes : 
LTE
2 (1900 MHz)
4 (AWS)
5 (850 MHz)
12 (700 MHz)
13 (700c MHz)
17 (700b MHz)
18 (800 MHz)
19 (800 MHz)
25 (1900 MHz)
26 (800 MHz)
41 (TD 2500)
UMTS
800 MHz
850 MHz
1700 MHz
1900 MHz

Sachant qu’en France pour le moment on utilise les bandes 3/7/20/28 et que la 1 est en test chez certains opérateurs. Le modèle américain n’est donc absolument pas compatible avec nos réseaux, quel que soit l’opérateur.


----------

